# PIRANHA BITE



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Well, I've been bitten by a 7 " natt yesterday evening just after an acclimatation. I wanted to hold him in the net (I do that all the time but the net was full of holes and way too small) to be sure he wouldn't fall on the ground and it happened&#8230;.That was very fast. I just felt a light pain first so I thought it was nothing really important but when I had a look at my finger, wouhouuuuu, I knew I had to go to the hospital (where I had a black out)!









He almost took a 1 centimeter diameter chunk out of my finger. The wound is 360 degrees circle all around the extremity of my finger and just stopped on my nail. The chunk is linked to the finger by just a piece of skin. I had 6 sutures points, 9 anaesthetic injections and doctors warned me about the high risk of infection. If it goes really bad, I may have a serious whole at the end of my finger (I'll be fixed in the next few days).









Well, it was (and still is) a bad experience. I made a mistake, that was stupid







and I'll take higher precautions next time. At least few people were really interested by the story as soon as I had 5 medicines and 2 cops in my room who wanted to know what happened. That was a first time for them as well









Pics should arrive later today (my friend had his camera). That's nasty.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wishing you a quick and infection-free recovery.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that must have hurt like a motha! Cant wait to see the pics.

Hope you have as fast of a recovery as your Ps have when they get injured.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

That hella sucks, sorry for the injury,cant wait to check out the pics


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wow sorry to hear bout that experience.







I wish you a quick recovery!

I know hindsight is 20-20 but use a tuperware bowl under the net or somethin'

Godspeed to you!!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

wow, you dont live in an....illegal...state do you?
Hope theres no infection


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

good luck with that


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow!







hope u r fine!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's wishing you a speedy recovery,
Post pics and this should be pinned to show others what can happen if you're not careful


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that, Adrien








Good luck and I hope you'll have a speedy, full recovery.

btw: I told you you should stick with Discus...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Hope it doesn't get infected and that all goes well.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Get Better quick







I need more pics of your beautiful specimens,







and tell your fish to stop bullying you :rasp:


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

best of luck healing up bro!


----------



## bigtown (Nov 26, 2003)

MY OPINION IS THAT IF YOU'RE EVER BITTEN BY YOUR PIRANHA, YOU PROBABLY SHOULDN'T HAVE ONE.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

bigtown said:


> MY OPINION IS THAT IF YOU'RE EVER BITTEN BY YOUR PIRANHA, YOU PROBABLY SHOULDN'T HAVE ONE.


 Ok thanks for you input


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

At least you have a bad ass scar now with a really good story. Hell that's game right there. POST THOSE PICS!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Why did you have two cops in the room wanting to know what happened?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bigtown said:


> MY OPINION IS THAT IF YOU'RE EVER BITTEN BY YOUR PIRANHA, YOU PROBABLY SHOULDN'T HAVE ONE.


 So anyone who is ever bitten by his dog, cat, bird or pet rodent shouldn't keep pets either?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

damn.. that sucks...

sorry if this sounds rude, but I am curious.. did the piranha swallow the chunk?
just want to know if he got a meal or not..


----------



## bigtown (Nov 26, 2003)

MOST PEOPLES' DOG,CAT, BIRD OR RAT ( WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU WANT A DAMN RAT?) CAN'T REMOVE A FINGER WITH ONE BITE. EXCEPT MAYBE A DOG, BUT EVEN THEN IF YOU'RE DOG ATTACKS YOU THAT VISCIOUSLY YEAH, YOU SHOULD GET RID OF HIM. A FISH IS UNDER WATER, ALL YOU NEED IS A GOOD NET, COMMON SENSE, AND KEEP THE DAMN HANDS AWAY FROM HIM. GETTING BITTEN IN MY OPINION SHOWS CARELESSNESS.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

bigtown said:


> MOST PEOPLES' DOG,CAT, BIRD OR RAT ( WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU WANT A DAMN RAT?) CAN'T REMOVE A FINGER WITH ONE BITE. EXCEPT MAYBE A DOG, BUT EVEN THEN IF YOU'RE DOG ATTACKS YOU THAT VISCIOUSLY YEAH, YOU SHOULD GET RID OF HIM. A FISH IS UNDER WATER, ALL YOU NEED IS A GOOD NET, COMMON SENSE, AND KEEP THE DAMN HANDS AWAY FROM HIM. GETTING BITTEN IN MY OPINION SHOWS CARELESSNESS.


 You should do some reasearch on Frenchie before you start talking buddy , If you dont know already this guy handles fish all the time , way bigger than 7 inches , believe me , Im sure this wasent his first dance if you know what I mean ...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

P-Power said:


> sorry if this sounds rude, but I am curious.. did the piranha swallow the chunk?
> just want to know if he got a meal or not..


 Nah, he stated that the chunk was hanhging by a skin string which they eventually sewed back on.

Im also wondering what you told the cops and their response.


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

You did take pics right???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranhas are legal in france right, cause what would you say to them if you got

bit like that and lived in california, probably just smug some grease around it and

say you did it with some pliers







workin on your car. might get a hole in

your finger huh, if you do dope you can hide it in there now :laugh: cover it with

a bandaid and noone would know







. good luck and heal fast buddy


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Get well soon =] lookin forward to seeing u again and those pics =P yea and what did you tell the cops ? and is it legal to have P's where you are ?


----------



## Enjiohc (Nov 4, 2003)

dang...how big was the tern?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WOW..I can't believe you're able to type after this.

Hope you get well soon


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone










Let's answer to everybody first











> Post pics and this should be pinned to show others what can happen if you're not careful


Let's just say I was as concentrated as possible after a good dinner in a good restaurant that serves good wines...



> MY OPINION IS THAT IF YOU'RE EVER BITTEN BY YOUR PIRANHA, YOU PROBABLY SHOULDN'T HAVE ONE.


Man I understand your opinion, even with a poor net, that was still my fault...I wasn't careful enough. Beside that I can assure you that kind of handling is safe if you do that properly. I just feel stupid if you want to know











> You should do some reasearch on Frenchie before you start talking buddy , If you dont know already this guy handles fish all the time , way bigger than 7 inches , believe me , Im sure this wasent his first dance if you know what I mean ...


Right Marley, I've already danced 2 times before but nothing to compare with that one.



> wow, you dont live in an....illegal...state do you?


Nop, hopefully piranhas are legal in France. It would have been a real problem if they weren't











> Why did you have two cops in the room wanting to know what happened?


They were already there when I arrived at the hospital. I think they were quite interested by 2 guys taking pics of a finger in the middle of the hall so they just followed me. That was funny :laugh:



> Im also wondering what you told the cops and their response.


I just told them the whole truth. They had a good laugh.



> sorry if this sounds rude, but I am curious.. did the piranha swallow the chunk?
> just want to know if he got a meal or not..


Hopefully not.



> WOW..I can't believe you're able to type after this.


Yeah, that's a little problem









I'm still waiting for the pics we took at the hospital but here are some I took 10 minutes ago before cleaning the wound. Doesn't look that good (check out the colors).

DAY 1





















> btw: I told you you should stick with Discus...


Damn you're rude Jonas !









*No weed or alcohol before manipulating P's*


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I cut that much off my finger with a hedgetrimmer once, OUCH, it bloody hurt aswell!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ow.........


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

ouch.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

DAMMMM That looked like it hurt


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Well.














Umm








That looks better than I thought







Keep it clean and take all your antibiotics. 
Damn .


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry about that finger man. get well soon! lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh man..that reminds me of the time when I dropped a 45 lb. plate on my toe in the gym and had to go to the ER


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Some of you guys thought it was silly when I talked about getting a stainless steel mesh glove over in equipment, but I know Im getting one now for sure.

Thats a real nasty wound,







that would f*ck up my guitar playing for a few months for sure...

It not worth it, a freakin $65 glove could have stopped something like that.

Good luck with getting better, looks painful.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

a friend of mine knows a guy who wont reach into his tanks without an elbow length chain mail glove on my friend found out fast why as soon as his arm goes in his p's go after it


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow !!! ouch, I hope your a speedy healer, that looks nasty. My Natts always seem so passive, your injury really shows the damage they can inflict ! Sorry for your wound, but its a great reality check for all piranha owners.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## triangularteeth (May 28, 2004)

That looks nasty! you are lucky that your piranha didn't bite it off whole and left a connecting part. I hope you are ok now!


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

Don't forget the other pic's. get well soon :rock: .


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

OUCH!

Get well!


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

neongreen said:


> Some of you guys thought it was silly when I talked about getting a stainless steel mesh glove over in equipment, but I know Im getting one now for sure.
> 
> Thats a real nasty wound,
> 
> ...


 $65!?! You need to check cabelas or a bass pro catalog, $25 max.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

nf9648,

Is that chain mail STAINLESS STEEL?

Im talking about the heavey duty, all metal kind that is stab proof, and used by butchers.

Got any links?


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I just checked both those places out and the gloves they have are like fabric gloves, with stainless steel thread woven in... I wouldnt trust that, sounds like it would be slash proof but not stab proof.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

french toast said:


> *No weed or alcohol before manipulating P's*


 I agree, any mental state other than complete sobriety and alertness is not a state you should be working with animals in.

-PK


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I love how people run to the computer after being bit.







Gotta post it!










Sorry. Not to down play your injury. It does look nasty.









A short while back, I have a friend who was a member here (not mentioning names at his request) whos 4 year old son reached into a bucket of caribas and grabbed the buisiness end of one. He had is pinky finger severed. It was immediately reattatched and is now doing fine in spite of doctors reccommending a second surgery to reattatch tendons.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I've never been bite yet and would not want to be. Heal well mate.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Uppps, you almost lost that one...sorry to hear/see that man...it's always risky to dance with wolves







!


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

bigtown said:


> MY OPINION IS THAT IF YOU'RE EVER BITTEN BY YOUR PIRANHA, YOU PROBABLY SHOULDN'T HAVE ONE.


 Thats a good philosophy. If you fail or mess up, you should just quite and try something new?
In my book your one crazy Mofo my man







. Hope you have a quick and infecton-free recovery


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i did somthing simlar lookin to my thumb with a ban saw it cut right around the bone tho, i was lucky. if it would of hit the bone i would only have half of my thumb..to me it seems the fingers heel more quickly than other limbs, hope u have a fast and speedy recovery...tht going to be a cool lookin battle scar..lol


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

GREAT DEMONSTRATION OF REDBELLY BITE COOL STUFF HOPE YOUR FINGER IS OK NOW FRENCH ME OLD MUCKA


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

If you're anything like your fish, you'll be good to go in a week.


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

neongreen said:


> nf9648,
> 
> Is that chain mail STAINLESS STEEL?
> 
> ...


Its the same chain mail used by professional anglers that play with northerns and muskies, Im sure itll prevent you from being bitten by your pet fish also.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.Tex...t=SearchResults


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

french toast said:


> DAY 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly the way my finger looked..i bleed for sometime too...got a nice little scar now..







just pour Rubbing Alcohol on it daily to keep infection away..

btw..glad he didn't take to much off


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> At least you have a bad ass scar now with a really good story. Hell that's game right there. POST THOSE PICS!










i got a surgery scar on my leg and whenever i get asked about it i say i was up in the ghetto with my homie gees and i got in a gang fight :laugh:


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

haha nice


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> exactly the way my finger looked..i bleed for sometime too...got a nice little scar now..


Quit your goddamn whinning.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey man, do you play guitars?

sorry for your finger man. watch yourself though and get well soon. hope that chunk doesnt die off.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I bet that hurt


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Now you have a reason to request some vicatin.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

ouch, that looks painful


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Aouts!!!

I hope it heals quicly man!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

LOVE AND RESPECT!!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i seen the title aND thought you were calling me out(nohomo). Battle rap style


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well that looks quite nasty. I bet it'll heal up nicely for you. You are lucky he didn't decide to take the whole thing off and eat it. Then you'd have a nice divet in your finger. Heal up bud.

Joe


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

that sucks sh*t


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck with the recovery. Just be glad one of your big p's didn't get ahold of it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that must of hurt like hell!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> > exactly the way my finger looked..i bleed for sometime too...got a nice little scar now..
> 
> 
> Quit your goddamn whinning.










:hitler:

on guard...fish nazis


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Update...

DAY 2 (see how deep it is) :









DAY 3 :









Still no sign of infection hopefully !


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

sh*t man.. that looks nasty..
but be glad that it's your left hand and not your right
now u can still do most things... that u usually do with your right hand..


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

There goes the saying "Hey u got Pirahnas??...Stick ur finger in the tank lets see what happens" Now u can Be like Look this is what happens when u put your finger in there..lol hey u should laminate a 100 bill and tie it to a weigt then drop it in your tank then have a note saying wanna win a hundred bucks?? and have a picture of your finger right next to it...









Dam MAN now im definately not trying anything stupid with my Ps

Hope ur hand heals correctly..just dont jackoff so much in front of your fish as u can see the male got mad!! his girl was checking u out and he wasnt gonna take n e more of your shizzle...j/k man just having fun,but really i hope that dont get infected NEOSPORIN should be Your Best friend for the next Month!!


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Sorry to hear/see your mishaps with your BOYZZ... It's just a wake up call for all of us. I get careless every now and then but never bitten. Pic's "sell" the truth


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

look bad good luck with the recovery


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys !









But unfortunately, the injury turned to a necrosis and I'm going to loose the chunk. Have to go back to the hospital to remove the whole thing









That finger will look like a f**** KFC nugget


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Oh and yes I play guitar


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

yikes. that's gonna be a great conversation piece for the rest of your life.

yeah, if it's become necrotic, you've gotta get it out of there. GL and enjoy your antibiotics.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

aww oh well. Its not the worst thing in your life. and at lest you still got the finger. It will heal.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ouch







what's it mean when a chunk of flesh becomes necrotic?

anyhow, sorry for the loss of that chunk of finger, it will be missed!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That sucks that your losing the tip of your finger. With all the crap that's going on in this world who the hell needs this problem too. Good luck Toast.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

dam.. that really suck









What size do they need to cut ?


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

ouch. good luck, hope it all heals up for you.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

oooooh, sorry to hear that man. good luck w/ that


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

are fingerprints a big issue in your place? just a thought....


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

They probably already told you, but infection is quite common in wounds that have a flap of flesh like that because the circulation to the "chunk" is reduced. The chances are even greater when the wound is caused by an animal bite. I'm sure it will heal up better than it probably looks right now though!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i had the whole tip of my finger ripped off while working. I kept it clean and in like 2 weeks you couldn't tell anything happened. You'll be fine. 
Oh yeah can i just laugh :laugh:


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

the grinch said:


> i had the whole tip of my finger ripped off while working. I kept it clean and in like 2 weeks you couldn't tell anything happened. You'll be fine.
> Oh yeah can i just laugh :laugh:


 Y'a but you had less chance of infection and the cut was clean.

I think it will take more then 2 weeks and it will leave a scare.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i never really thought to be worried about any of my p's bitin me, but i guess there are acutally consequences, i mean i know p's have extreme jaw power, but i guess ive never seen them do there worst, except on goldfihes) , dude that sucks, but im sure u wont even be able to notice it in 3 months ,


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

i wish my story about my scar would have been as cool as a piranha bite.i broke a glass cup while holding it in my hand.my dads persian so he has some freaky deaky ointment.he put donkey's fat on the scar,cut the bleeding in no time and healed it in a week.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I just learned of your finger and I am very sorry to read that it turned bad. You, sir, is a true enthusiast of piranhas! I hope your finger heals well. At least you will have a cool scar to show the ladies.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bloody hell man. more care next time


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

smithgrind_who said:


> I just learned of your finger and I am very sorry to read that it turned bad. You, sir, is a true enthusiast of piranhas! I hope your finger heals well. At least you will have a cool scar to show the ladies.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

stop grizzeling you baby lol


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

that sux


----------

